# Anyone else getting initial contact by Text?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

In the last couple of months, I have had a few people initiate contact by text to my cell. At first I thought it was odd, but..well I still think it's odd. Is this the new way? I text lots, but I'm not used to it being a means of initial contact.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

....


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Tom, it's 2014! I'm talkin' about no email, no phone call, just a text message to my cell asking for a quote.


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep. Ive gotten a few. Last one was today and I quote -

"Hi Steve this is **** my frnd **** recommended u to replce some molding and to install a new flr in my lving rm. My addrs is *** . Id like to knw when you wld be able to come by and give me n estimate"


Estimate is scheduled for this thursday, but I did it via a PHONE CALL. Texting is too common anymore, and the shorthand/abbreviated spelling gets on my nerves... Its fine for a quick message like get milk or for a conversation between friends when you dont have to have a reply INSTANTLY but I do NOT see it as professional. I mean how would it look to TEXT a customer about how much a project will cost and expect an answer the same way? If the customer ASKS to be notified via text thats one thing, but I find myself calling people unless asked to do otherwise... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I agree Steve. I am always looking for red flags, and I wonder if this is one of them. I don't know if it's sign of laziness or disrespect, or a sign of things to come. My first thought is that it's sort of rude and unprofessional. But who knows. I am meeting with her tomorrow.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I get 2-3 a week, and 1 in 5 turns into an actual estimate/job schedule. I've gotten pretty good at calling them back to check their mud, so to speak.
Unfortunately, it's the way of the modern world.


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I like getting the texts. I don't use the shorthand though. It is not desirable as the initial contact, but not much more uncommon than email? I get a lot of email initial contacts too. My email is linked to my phone so in the end it may get used like texts. 

It helps me keep things in writing as when its busy things can be forgotten easily. Mostly the women I deal with text not many of the men. The email is best but I enjoy the texts. Its not uncommon to sell and complete a small project with a couple of my repeat customers without ever seeing or talking to them.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

never had one....and if i did i wouldnt answer it.......im almost at a point where i wont respond to emails anymore either....99% of them are BS...homeowners shopping around to 20 plumbers to get as many quotes as possible w/ as little effort as possible

if they want me they can call me


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a wired text a few weeks back, available today 100hh, 180fh, low restrictions.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I got a wired text a few weeks back, available today 100hh, 180fh, low restrictions.


Text back "Greek?"


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If someone gets my number and sends a text message, what makes them so sure that the number goes to a cell phone? Secondly, what makes them so sure that I have texting capability in the first place? 

If I answer the text, it sets a precedent for how the client will do business with me.. and many times it can cause problems down the road because they can send a text and for whatever reason I don't get it or it can open the door for additional confusion where they swear up and down that they texted me when they didn't.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

I've gotten maybe one or two initial contacts as texts, so it's pretty rare.
But once a contact is established, texting can be a common occurrence. just the way of the world.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Just had a lady leave a message on my land line. She said she was including a photo.
I'm not sure how to view that.


----------



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't find a problem with this. I actually put Call/Text/E-mail to contact me for a quote, etc. Everyone is different and I think more people find it comfortable to be willing to first initially contact you through text, breaking the ice. I usually will text them back to confirm with them or clarify what they are looking for and if they are interested, I give them a call.

And like Quad Racer says, it keeps stuff in writing. I get them to text me their information and link it to google maps and I'm on the way! Makes it easier I think.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2014:blink:..and i'm still alive?:blink::clap:


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I can understand the older generation not liking the changes. Im old fashioned for the most part but if I can avoid 5 or 10 minute conversation due to a 30 second text, I'm on board. I despise talking on the phone for some reason. It seems like it takes too long. The first contact is nice to talk to still though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you really seem like a fun guy Quad..hone:


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha. Well Im not what you would call a people person. I dont have any trouble selling though. :laughing:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

I prefer my initial contact be by phone. Alows me to screen the customer to be able to tell if its a job even worth looking at. Once we get to planning stages text are great. I can keep record easily of conversations.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't respond to text messages, I can communicate much better on a phone and I consider it impersonal, low ball seeker stuff. Same with most emails but not all. If it looks generic like it's sent to multiple contacts I'm not interested. I don't want to drive around for free and try to put the town lowball out of business.


----------

